# Probopass fan club!



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Only like two people joined this last time, and it'll probably be the same now, but oh well!

RULES:
1. No insulting Probopass.
2. Don't be mean to anybody else. This is a place for love of Probopass and nothing else.

Member list:

Zim Del Invasor
The Quicker Picker-Upper 
Nimravus
Crazy Weavile
Zantetsuken
Proto_Fan


So who else loves this oddly cute guy?


----------



## Frosty~ (Jun 25, 2008)

B-but! 
...
Nosepass is better D:


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 25, 2008)

Ugh. Probopass.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2008)

I prefer Nosepass, but Probopass grew on me. (besides the mustache) *shudder*


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

But the mustache is so awesome!


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

Count me in. It's all about the moustache/red hat looking thingy.
Reminds me of a fatter version of Mario. :D


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Probopass is the sexiest Pokemon.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll join. It's a ROCK. With a MUSTACHE. That's just awesome and funny.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

OK. I'm not joining but is probopass a rock cause nosepass is a compass/nose?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty sure it's not a rock at all.

But either way, it's awesome. It has one of the greatest mustaches ever. Not THE greatest mustache ever. The greatest mustache ever was Freddie Mercury's. But that's not the point. The point is that Probopass is the greatest compass-thing with a mustache ever.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy cow, who WOULDN'T join. I mean, it's got a red hat. A RED FLIPPING HAT! And that crazy moustache!!!
Can I join please?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I know! How can anybody hate it? It's so... awesome! And cute! 
 <3


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

I named mine "Mr. Potato Head." <33


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

My brother traded one to me called Hitler because the moustache reminded him of Hitler.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 13, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> The greatest mustache ever was Freddie Mercury's.


QFT

I do like Probopass, but I like Nosepass better. I'll join, buuuut.
*coughnosepassisbettercough* :D


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

Probopass is cute. In a weird way. Nosepass is also cute in a weird way, but... No mustache.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 21, 2017)

Holy moly
I know this club has been dead for 8.5 years now and as a result I probably can't join but still;
THIS IS CLUB WAS MADE FOR ME


----------

